# **Hurricane Coaster Swap Meet & Show-February-Charlotte**



## DonChristie (Nov 5, 2019)

Announcing the biggest and best 5th annual Bicycle swap meet and show anywhere in North Carolina! Come out and join us for a great time at the Cabarrus Arena on February 1st, 2020. We have changed the classes for the bike show a bit, made the start time later and it is indoors with Bikes, Food, Beer and Music! Free to enter, $10 for a sellers spot, $5 per bike contest entry and peoples choice for the bike show winners! Make plans now to attend the greatest show on Earth!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 1, 2019)

I am really looking forward to this Event!! It *IS* one of the *Biggest and Best in the SouthEast!! *
If you are within a 6-7 hour drive distance from just North of Charlotte ... you SHOULD make plans to be there!
Just plan to stay overnight near Concord (TONS of motels nearby) and get an early start on Saturday.... you WILL be Happy you did!!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I am really looking forward to this Event!! It *IS* one of the *Biggest and Best in the SouthEast!! *
> If you are within a 6-7 hour drive distance from just North of Charlotte ... you SHOULD make plans to be there!
> Just plan to stay overnight near Concord (TONS of motels nearby) and get an early start on Saturday.... you WILL be Happy you did!!
> Cheers! CCR Dave



Hell yes! Our 5th and without a doubt, our best show yet! Free bikes for everyone in attendance! Ha! Not. Thanks Dave!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 29, 2019)

Bumping this up to your frontal cranium says Bogart!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 6, 2020)

I heard Elvis will be signing autographs at our swap!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2020)

I don't know about Elvis but a friend is bringing some stuff...


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 12, 2020)

What are the dimensions/size of the swap area spaces? Thanks.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 14, 2020)

Sprockets said:


> What are the dimensions/size of the swap area spaces? Thanks.




Hey Chuck!  .... I seem to recall they are either 10' X 10' ... OR ... 12' X 12' ...  Looking forward to seeing you there! ... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 15, 2020)

Seller spots are 12x12. $10 a spot. Setup time is from 7am - 9.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 15, 2020)

This just in: The girl scouts are renting a sellers spot to sell, you guessed it, Girl Scout Cookies!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2020)

There goes any profit I may have made! What are they like $6 a box now?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 15, 2020)

Ha! Atleast someone will be selling something! Lol


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks guys for the update! Do you reserve space(s) in advance or at time of sign up? Thanks again!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 15, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> This just in: The girl scouts are renting a sellers spot to sell, you guessed it, Girl Scout Cookies!!




I hope they bring little cartons of Milk to sell too ! ... dipping cookies in Beer doesn't work well ... WoooHooo!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 16, 2020)

Sprockets said:


> Thanks guys for the update! Do you reserve space(s) in advance or at time of sign up? Thanks again!



Just at time of sign up. A few need 2 or more spaces and they have expressed that.


----------



## stoney (Jan 16, 2020)

Hope to make it, if I do just bringing my Avatar bike


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 21, 2020)

Looking forward to our 5th annual show/swap extravaganza! Each year is bigger and better? Don’t believe me? Come on out and see for yourself. I’ll be bringing my 53 Panther, 51 BFG Schwinn D19 and my 64 Columbia Firebolt rat bike to sell, and maybe another bike to be named later.


----------



## Dan Mahoney (Jan 21, 2020)

I hope to get there to sell my '61 Firebolt. I am only up the road in Chapel Hill.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 21, 2020)

Don can you recommend a hotel?

Mike


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Mike, here is a search of hotels near the Cabarrus arena. Most are in Concord or Kannapolis, which are close by.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 21, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> Don can you recommend a hotel?
> 
> Mike




Hey Mike,
There is also a Sleep Inn at  Concord Mills not far from the Speedway which is 16 easy miles from the Cabarrus arena (about 15-20 minutes at 7am Saturday)
I stay at Sleep Inn's quite often in my road-rep business ... usually a great option for value and cleanliness ...
See you all soon! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 21, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> You are killin' me Jim! ....  My favorite color is GREEN!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 22, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey Mike,
> There is also a Sleep Inn at  Concord Mills not far from the Speedway which is 16 easy miles from the Cabarrus arena (about 15-20 minutes at 7am Saturday)
> I stay at Sleep Inn's quite often in my road-rep business ... usually a great option for value and cleanliness ...
> See you all soon! Cheers! CCR Dave



Thanks Dave.  I'll have my grandson with me so I'm not looking for an early morning 4-5 hour drive.

Mike


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 22, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> You are killin' me Jim! .... My favorite color is GREEN!
> 
> I’ll make you a killer “Twofer” deal, Dave!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 22, 2020)

@jimbo53 Let's talk about it in person on Sat.  Are you looking to add anything to your fleet??
... I'm bringing about 10-12 to tempt you
See you soon! (pictures coming this weekend here) Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Tim s (Jan 23, 2020)

Looking forward to the show/swap. Tim S


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 23, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> @jimbo53 Let's talk about it in person on Sat.  Are you looking to add anything to your fleet??
> ... I'm bringing about 10-12 to tempt you
> See you soon! (pictures coming this weekend here) Cheers! CCR Dave




Hey Jimbo, take em for a test ride , Right Dave?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 23, 2020)

Sprockets said:


> Hey Jimbo, take em for a test ride , Right Dave?




@Sprockets ... Almost a guaranteed result ... like the Beatles sang: "something in the way she moves/ something in the way she woos me " ... Cheers! Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

I'll be bringing stuff that has been posted here but because I don't have to ship will be cheaper. Bring cash! If someone wants all the prewar CT stuff https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-cycle-truck-lot.163175/ for $1000 let me know and I'll load it up otherwise it stays home. I'll also have a really crusty '47 Cycle Truck and 1901 Pierce rear cushion bike (rough) for sale as well. These are my "what is the lowest you will take" prices. If you just have to barter then add $150 to these prices and we'll dicker down so you feel good. See you all a week from tomorrow! V/r Shawn

1938 Monark Five Bar--$1100




1934 Iver Johnson--$475




1920s Mead--$450




1941 Girls Deluxe Hawthorne (CWC built)--$350




1940 CWC Western Flyer w/ Colson Tank--$450


----------



## Joesdad (Jan 24, 2020)

Will be bringing a 1974 Paramount P-15 if anyone might want it.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 25, 2020)

Joesdad said:


> Will be bringing a 1974 Paramount P-15 if anyone might want it.
> 
> View attachment 1129026



I will be bringing some light weight(10 speeds) to sell and looking for some good quality Schwinn middle weights and 10 speeds to buy. Can’t wait till Saturday. Tim S


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 25, 2020)

Exactly one week away! Good looking rides for sale! Skinny tire bikes! Awesome! Maybe we will have a good showing in the new Skinny tire class! Its now crunch time! See you all next week!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 25, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> @jimbo53 Let's talk about it in person on Sat.  Are you looking to add anything to your fleet??
> ... I'm bringing about 10-12 to tempt you
> See you soon! (pictures coming this weekend here) Cheers! CCR Dave




Need cash for other projects but I have a soft spot in my heart (...or maybe my head) for prewar balloon tire bikes. Let’s chat next Sat and see what we can work out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll be bringing stuff that has been posted here but because I don't have to ship will be cheaper. Bring cash! If someone wants all the prewar CT stuff https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-cycle-truck-lot.163175/ for $1000 let me know and I'll load it up otherwise it stays home. I'll also have a really crusty '47 Cycle Truck and 1901 Pierce rear cushion bike (rough) for sale as well. These are my "what is the lowest you will take" prices. If you just have to barter then add $150 to these prices and we'll dicker down so you feel good. See you all a week from tomorrow! V/r Shawn
> 
> 1938 Monark Five Bar--$1100
> View attachment 1128966
> ...




A couple more that I'll be bringing...

1947 Schwinn Cycle Truck-extra crispy! This bike came out of Savannah, GA and was used by a office supply/print shop. $300













1901 Pierce Cushion Frame--rough. Personally I think this would be good for parts if you had a restorable regular frame bike with all the parts that you wanted to convert to a cusion frame. A lot of the parts on this bike are not correct to include bars, stem, headset, fork, fenders, and hubs. I think parts are worth $500 which is what I want for it.  See you in Charlotte! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 25, 2020)

The SUN finally came out today so I took some pictures of the Swap Meet Bikes I will be bringing !!
I will also list these on the Forum's For Sale section with more details and pricing (Probably Tomorrow-- Sunday).....
*FIRST UP .... 3 CWC BIKES* from the '40's (including a* REAL Luxury Liner *... Skip Tooth with New Departure HUBS)
a Very RED Wards COMET .... a Very Patina'd Western Flyer ... both Skip Tooth as well



NEXT up ..... a group of WESTFIELD made bikes .... a Green Columbia with Springer a VERY Nice 90% Original 47 JC Higgins "Standard Equipped" in Red and wonderful original graphics ... and a Blue Rad Rod FrankenBike JC Higgins badged "Rear exit" frame from '47




Next up .... 2 Blue Schwinns (1 DX and 1 "D") from the late '40's / early '50's ... and a SEARS SPYDER 5spd 24"




AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST ..... A '34 ELGIN and a '37 SNYDER Badged pair of PreWar MotoBikes (the RED on the SNYDER is Original Paint!!)
The off-white rims on the SNYDER are powder-coated Lobdell Drop Centers ... the RED rims are Powder Coated "Triple drop" rims




CHEERS!! .... CCR Dave ..... Look for these to be listed in the "Bikes For Sale section" on Sunday with more details and pricing


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 25, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Need cash for other projects but I have a soft spot in my heart (...or maybe my head) for prewar balloon tire bikes. Let’s chat next Sat and see what we can work out.



Hello Jim!
I just posted a couple pics below (above) of a '34 Elgin and a '37 Snyder that will be in Charlotte. Both very ready-to-ride !! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 26, 2020)

Here are pics of some I will be bringing that needs to go to a new home. 1960 Schwinn Tornado twin bar.







1963 Columbia Firebolt.



1975 Schwinn Tri-Wheeler, serviced, ready to haul. There is a pivot point that allows the trike to flex when turning/leaning.




1964 Schwinn Speedster.



Controversial 60's Hi Lo.



1946 Snyder Rollfast Hawthorne frankenbike.




60's Firestone 500 and bringing a Raleigh rod brake bike for a friend.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 26, 2020)

Ton-o-bikes for sale! I spent almost all day cleaning bikes for the show!


----------



## Pedaler (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello guys, 
Im looking forward to the show. I wonder if there will be services available like fender rolling? I have a couple fenders Id like to get the dents out of. 
Thanks, Stephen


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 27, 2020)

We got a pin striper and girl scout cookies but no fender rolling!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

A few more...

1965 Deluxe Typhoon rough but rack is worth close to asking price--$75





1938 Snyder built Fastback--would make a sweet custom $150




1940 girls Four Bar--fairly complete project $250


----------



## Pedaler (Jan 27, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> We got a pin striper and girl scout cookies but no fender rolling!



Thanks Don, 
Girl scout cookies? Now thats what Im talking about! See y'all soon,


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 27, 2020)

Dave, you know I'm a sucker for balloon customs, that 34 Elgin color combo is awesome, great job as always!!


----------



## Pedaler (Jan 27, 2020)

Love the pictures guys! Is anyone bringing any prewar Schwinn's to the sale? Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 27, 2020)

Sprockets said:


> Dave, you know I'm a sucker for balloon customs, that 34 Elgin color combo is awesome, great job as always!!



Thank you Chuck! If you think the Color Combo is nice .... wait till you see how nice it RIDES !!  .... WoooHooo !!


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 27, 2020)

Did I hear "take it for a test ride"? LOL


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 27, 2020)

Sprockets said:


> Did I hear "take it for a test ride"? LOL




In a round-about way ... YES you did  .... and that bike would look awesome with a GA Bulldawgs Licence Plate


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I'll also have Mercury decals and Flying Merkel patches. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 30, 2020)

Maybe an odd question here, is it known if they have free wi-fi in the building?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2020)

Sprockets said:


> What are the dimensions/size of the swap area spaces? Thanks.



They are 12x12.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2020)

Sprockets said:


> Maybe an odd question here, is it known if they have free wi-fi in the building?



We had it last year because we used surveymonkey to vote. Not doing that this year. Not sure what we will have.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2020)

You ready? Im ready!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 31, 2020)

Pedaler said:


> Love the pictures guys! Is anyone bringing any prewar Schwinn's to the sale? Thanks,
> Stephen




Hello Stephen, I just loaded a 1940 Schwinn D97X but I built it with somewhat of a Custom Touch ... Look for me at the show/swap tomorrow ... the Schwinn was powdercoated a bright Red/Orange and it has Cream Darts on the frame and Cream FELT 50mm wide rims with made-in-USA Schwinn Typhoon BW brick tires.... skip-tooth with a New Departure rear CB .... a very clean looking Hot Rod bike  
See you tomorrow morning! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 1, 2020)

No time for breakfast, gotta hit the road . . Best Swap in The South !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2020)

A great show today. Set up with my friend Wayne and we had a good time talking to everyone and even sold a few things! I gotta give a shout out to teh Hurricane Coaster crew--Don @DonChristie, Scott, Doug for setting everything up, getting sponsors, advertising and everything that makes a show work. A huge shout out to their better halves Carol, Becky and her daughter, and Lauren who handled all the vendors, show registrations, and counting of ballots. I am remiss that I did look at the best of show bike but didn't have my camera so hopefully someone else will post Doug's outstanding custom. His attention to detail on builds is impeccable and always a clean, tasteful result. Congrats to all the show winners. It was a tough field in all caltegories as some really great bikes were brought out. Great talking to everyone @onecatahula @Classic Cool Rides @The Carolina Rambler @Phattiremike @auto1cycle2 @Oilit @badbob @Howard Gordon @Colby john @jimbo53 and everyone else I saw and spoke to today. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2020)

More pics


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 1, 2020)

thanks Shawn for all the nice pictures of bicycles and parts , I see good friend Howard Gordon walking a round there !!! and some super nice bikes to.   from bicycle larry


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 2, 2020)

Had a great time at the show! Always good to see old friends and make new ones. A _*big shout out*_ to the Hurricane Coaster show organizers Scotty, Doug, and Don (and their wives and girlfriends:eek!  The help by everyone loading in and out was tremendous and helped saved this old guy's back.

There were some excellent deals to be had and many booths were quite busy mid-morning. There was also the frenzied last minute deals before things got snagged or packed away. I also scooped up a couple of sweet things for my stash (which are still boxed up).


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 2, 2020)

and the rest...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 2, 2020)

Looked like an awesome event!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 2, 2020)

I am Blown-Away by the *AWESOME Job* that the *Hurricane Coasters Men and Women* did to pull-off an *AMAZING Good Time and Fantastic Show/Swap Meet!!!  I *look forward to this Event every year and it keeps getting better each time ...
The Variety is UNBEATABLE and the Helpfulness of the Hurricane Coasters to assist in unloading  and packing up trucks and trailers for those of us who come "solo" ... I just can't thank them enough ...
A *BIG Thank you* for the Great Pictures above taken by @bikemonkey and @Freqman1 to keep the good memories going and share with those who were too far away to make it. What a Great way to start off 2020 for us Vintage Bike addicts !!
Please keep in mind in 5 weeks the *Pedal-to-the-Metal Swap (only)* in Commerce (Atlanta) GA *March 7th* ..... AND ....
Another Southern Favorite 8 Years running the* Get-A-Grip Show/Swap Meet *in Cleveland TN on *March 28th *!!
CHEERS to all !! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2020)

It was a fantastic show! Thanks to the Hurricane crew, sponsors and all if you who came out to the swap! It is always great seeing old friends, making new ones and just talking bike! The bike show/contest was pretty competitive, there were some amazing bicycles. The masses have spoken and the winners are as follows,

TOC- Steve Drouin and his amazing 1896 rear steer U. S. tandem.

Prewar - Mike Divito, 1938 Schwinn Deluxe Autocycle

Postwar - John Sheets, 1960 Schwinn with a sweet side car!

Custom/Rat - Doug Moss, 1940 Elgin Custom

Muscle/20”- George White, 1971 Iverson Drag stripper

BMX - Don Christie, 1978 Schwinn Scrambler

Vintage Road- Tim Schmidt, 1974 Schwinn Paramount

Best of Show - Doug Moss and his custom Elgin!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2020)

More pics sorry for any duplicates.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2020)

More pics


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2020)

More pics


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2020)

More pics


----------



## stoney (Feb 2, 2020)

bikemonkey said:


> and the rest...
> 
> View attachment 1133679
> 
> ...




That MTD  SS is fantastic. A real chopper bike


----------



## stoney (Feb 2, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> More pics
> 
> View attachment 1133915
> 
> ...




Very nice Drag Stripper. Some real nice muscle bikes there.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 2, 2020)

Another great show/ swap put on by Don and his crew.  Fantastic buys to be had and I scored a good bit of them.. This was my first time as a vendor and I sold a good bit!!  The venue can’t be beat!  Don’t miss it next year.
Always nice to see old friends and I met and made some new ones, just a great show overall.  I think this was the most show bikes I’ve seen in 4 years, I was very fortunate to have won in the prewar class.
Thank you for the photos’s and count me in for next year for sure! 

Mike


----------



## Tim s (Feb 2, 2020)

Great show! My wife and I made the trip down from Maryland and had a great time meeting new friends and looking at the beautiful bikes. Thanks to the friendly people involved  with making the show happen, we will be back next year. Tim S


----------

